# Angel Fish and Hard Water??



## FishFarms (Jun 21, 2008)

Howdy everyone. My name is Andy and I have been on and off with keeping fish since I was a little kid. I have a new 29g tank and it currently has zero fish in it, and I would like to change that.

I remember one of my first tropical fish was a pair of small Angel Fish that I somehow kept in a 10g tank for I know a good 3 years before they somehow jump out one day while I was at school (and died). So, I was wanting to get back into an Amazon-based aquarium but I know Amazon fish do better in very soft water, and my tap water is very hard. So I am wondering if I will have any luck with keeping Angels in such hard water? It's the same water as I used several years ago when I had the two in my 10g tank, so do you think it's worth a try?

It seems like ever since I got into the technicality of fish keeping (pH, water parameters, species compatibly, etc.) I have had hardy any luck keeping fish for a long time. I had better luck when I was just a little kid with a 10g tank and put anything I wanted in there 

Thanks for any help,

Andy


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

What are your actual water parameters? You could probably do fine with the angelfish in hard water if it isn't too alkaline.

I'm *not* by any means an angelfish expert, but I think a 29G may be too small for a full grown angel? Hopefully someone else will join in- as I said, I've never kept angels.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi welcome aboard. 
as okie has mentioned,can you give us a real result of your water.
the tank needs to be 18inches high at the very least.
and how do you plan to cycle the tank.


----------



## FishFarms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just tested the water straight from the tap. My hardness isn't as high as I initially thought, it's around 120ppm. The other problem that I have is the pH. The test strip doesn't go low enough to measure my pH accurately. It only goes down to 6.4, so I have a lower pH than that; probably somewhere in the 5 range.

I'm doubting Angels will do well in water like this... Any suggestions for fish that will do well in these conditions?

willow- I'm not sure what you mean by cycling the tank. I have a filter if that's what you mean.

Thanks for the help.

Andy


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an article about the aquarium cycle:

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=343

And here's a good one on different ways to do your cycle to get your aquarium established and safe for fish:

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3738


----------



## FishFarms (Jun 21, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Here's an article about the aquarium cycle:
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=343
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links. I understand what you're talking about now. 

My tank previously had fish in it about 6 months ago, and it's still set up so I think the cycle is still going, would that be correct? I plan on cleaning it real well, changing most of the water, and the filter, then getting some fish. Does that sound okay?

I was thinking maybe some tetras would be more apt to my water being they can stand some low pH from what I understand.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

My tank previously had fish in it about 6 months ago, and it's still set up so I think the cycle is still going, would that be correct? I plan on cleaning it real well, changing most of the water, and the filter, then getting some fish. Does that sound okay?
I was thinking maybe some tetras would be more apt to my water being they can stand some low pH from what I understand.[/quote

hi.
have you got any fish in there at all ?? because if not then you'll need to cycle again because there is nothing for the filter bacteria to have
eaten so it will have died off.


----------



## FishFarms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, there is absolutely nothing living in there now. So I have to cycle the tank again I guess.



Andy


----------

